# Added Ancestor to the Jukebox



## Chris (Apr 5, 2005)

Return to Old Coachman Road.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey thats good chit mang, I like that solo...what a mix of vocal styles


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks very much for the nice compliments and for adding the song!! You guys rule.


----------

